# Favorite Company? Please Pick Only Your Top 3 Favorites



## 45Sidekick

Ok everyone has their favorite go to company for guns im just curious to see what you like... please just pick your top 3 favorites thanks guys, oh and if you choose other, please comment and let us know what they are.
thanks
-45Sidekick


----------



## jakeleinen1

1) Glock
2) Heckler and Koch
3) Sig Sauer (even tho I don't own one)


----------



## 45Sidekick

please vote on the poll, and good choices those are all nice guns


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

jennings, bryco, davis


----------



## jakeleinen1

45Sidekick said:


> please vote on the poll, and good choices those are all nice guns


There wasnt a poll available when I initially replied...

But how did you miss HK on the poll options


----------



## 45Sidekick

well i just threw out some major companys that i could think of on the fly, my bad


----------



## jakeleinen1

45Sidekick said:


> well i just threw out some major companys that i could think of on the fly, my bad


I was just giving you a hard time... lol

theres so many gun manufacturers your bound to miss a few


----------



## 45Sidekick

yeah especially when you only list like 10 companies lol


----------



## Lateck

For me:

For Hand guns:

Ruger first,
SIG second and
Kel-Tec third.

Now I can state three more rifle/shotgun makers I could list too.

Lateck,


----------



## 45Sidekick

good choices mine personally from experience is 
#1 Ruger for quality at the price 
2 Colt cuz they are sweet!!!
3 Taurus as i have a millenium pro PT145 as my primary concealled carry weapon


----------



## recoilguy

Dude you missed mine

CZ......wonerful weapons
EAA Tangfolio....I shoot them great
Sig........I likey my Sigs

RCG


----------



## 45Sidekick

sorry man


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> jennings, bryco, davis


And now, Ladies, and possibly a few Gentleman, and mostly just plain 'ol Males,
The "DeBear" has added another in a long series of posts confirming his status as one of my most favorite Smart-Asses. :mrgreen: :smt1099


----------



## 45Sidekick

yeah that he is lol


----------



## Viperg22

For Handguns:
1. Springfield
2. Sig
3. Glock


----------



## cclaxton

Cz should definitely be on the list.
HK too.


----------



## 45Sidekick

That's why there's an "other" option sorry I didn't feel like listing every pistol ever made


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Why can't I vote "Colt" three times?


----------



## 45Sidekick

Lol if only we could


----------



## swampcrawler

jakeleinen1 said:


> There wasnt a poll available when I initially replied...
> 
> But how did you miss HK on the poll options


Yep. Hk is my favorite too. My hk45 is my baby


----------



## Viper

How could you leave HK off a favorites list?

1 HK
2 SIG
3 S&W


----------



## 45Sidekick

like i said sorry for not including companies like hk, remington, jennings, lorcin, hi-point, wilson combat, armalite, bushmaster, puma, fn herstal, eea, rock island, dan wesson, cz usa, charter, bersa, walther, thompson(do you see where im going and thats just some of the ones ive left)


----------



## dondavis3

1) Sig Sauer
2) Beretta
3) Ruger
4) S&W

:anim_lol:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

45Sidekick said:


> like i said sorry for not including companies like hk, remington, jennings, lorcin, hi-point, wilson combat, armalite, bushmaster, puma, fn herstal, eea, rock island, dan wesson, cz usa, charter, bersa, walther, thompson(do you see where im going and thats just some of the ones ive left)


so the poll is flawed because of incomplete data....

my favorite is the Le Mat.


----------



## 45Sidekick

yup incomplete data, incompetant poster, whatever i put up most of the more popular companies as i wasnt thinking that people would freak out if i missed one, there is an other option for just such an occasion.


----------



## firemanjones

Walther
Beretta
H&K/Sig Sauer


----------



## SgtMoe

Sig Sauer
Springfield Armory
Beretta 



Death smiles at everyone.....Marines smile Back.....:smt1099......!!!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> ...my favorite is the Le Mat.


What?
Not Merwin and Hulbert?
Philistine!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Steve M1911A1 said:


> What?
> Not Merwin and Hulbert?
> Philistine!


cmon, merwins are everywhere ..... and the le mat has an additional barrel for double the fun!

and i am scottish NOT philistine


----------



## rmanier

1. Kimber 2. Sig 3. Springfield Armory


----------



## high pockets

1) CZ
2) Beretta
3) FN


----------



## denner

There's Beretta and there's the rest. 500 years and counting.

1. Beretta
2. Glock
3. S&W


----------



## Blkhawk73

A bunch of companies represented in the gun room but with choice, it's Ruger and HK that get the attention first and far outnumber the rest.


----------



## HK Dan

HK, GLOCK, Springfield (1911s).


----------



## Pukindog12

Semi-autos:
Stoeger 
Bersa
Walther
Kahr

Revolvers:
S&W


----------



## tony pasley

Colt
Smith
HK


----------



## cougartex

1. Beretta
2. Sig
3. S&W


----------



## berettatoter

My "other" had to be Kel Tec. I carry that gun more than any others. Just being honest ya know.:mrgreen:


----------



## AIM RIGHT

IMO Sig Sauer makes great guns and has great customer service.


----------



## Cat

_Fort Knox..._:smt033


----------



## Raymond

Kimber, Glock, S&W


----------



## Bulldog

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> jennings, bryco, davis


I don't get it 

#1 S&W
#2 Ruger
#3 H&K


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

1. Beretta
2. Smith & Wesson
3. Another Beretta!


----------



## scooter

Jennings,Bryco,Davis= probably the three biggest saturday night special makers there could ever be, and with piss poor quality control to boot.


----------



## scooter

I take that back.....NO quality= No need for quality control


----------



## Cobra64

For a .45 guy, you don't list too many 1911 manufacturers.

Anyway, for serious work (aside from 1911s), I like H&K and especially Sig Sauer


----------



## Brevard13

1. S&W
2. Ruger
3. Glock or Springfield (it was a tie...voted for Glock due to the ability to get the larger mags for them, and easier to find parts and accessories)


----------



## lefty319

1. Springfield EMP 
2. Sig 229 SAS 
3. Kimber Pro Carry


----------



## Don357

I picked Ruger, Sig Sauer, and other. Other being Kel-Tec, Taurus, and any of the other non-Glock, non-striker fired pieces.


----------



## HK Dan

Where is the HK love??? Why no HK??? How could you make a list like this and FORGET HK???? <g>

I like GLOCK.

Dan


----------



## Gallows

My top three are

Springfield Armory
Sig Sauer
Magnum Research


----------



## jwingfield

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> jennings, bryco, davis


the only thing my bryco jennings is good for is a paper weight :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

jwingfield said:


> the only thing my bryco jennings is good for is a paper weight :mrgreen:


Nope. Made of pot metal. Too light, even to hold paper down.

Maybe a fishing-line sinker, though...


----------



## cuddlbug00

1)Walther (LOVE the p22 and PK380)
2)Sig (love the 238)
3)Springfield (the xdm 9mm!)


----------



## Viper

1. HK
2. SIG
3 Kahr


----------



## cwl1862

In order of preference
Ruger
SIG
Smith & Wesson
Kimber
Colt
Beretta
Bersa


----------



## MikeyMike

45Sidekick said:


> Ok everyone has their favorite go to company for guns im just curious to see what you like... please just pick your top 3 favorites thanks guys, oh and if you choose other, please comment and let us know what they are.
> thanks
> -45Sidekick


For me:
1) FN Herstal; Specifically my FN .45 USG in FDE
2) S&W; Specifically my old school Model 39 and my newest addition to my S&W family, the M&P .45 in FDE
3) Glock; Specifically my G23


----------



## Ricky59

XDslim.45
Kimber pro raptor II
Kahr PM9094N


----------



## demac777

Steyr M9-A1
Sig
Kel-tec PF-9

Really like the quality of S&W, Beretta and Colt.


----------



## Charlie

Colt..............'nuff said.


----------



## nightwalker

Bersa, because it started me in this stuff and it never let me down, Rossi because it's my baby now, and S&W because my buddy's 19 is the gun my Rossi was cloned from.


----------



## Pistol Pete

It's hard to believe Colt and S&W aren't number 1 and 2. I'm too old I guess.


----------



## rex

OK,I give.Working off the list,Colt is all there is and my first choice anyway.

#2 would be HK,but if I wasn't a 1911 diehard it would be first.

If I have to pick a 3rd it would be Ruger for the Blackhawks and MKIIs.

I have a Beretta 92 and like it alot,but that's about it in their line.Sigs are also a fine piece but I don't like their feel.The HiPower and Buckmark are great guns too but not quite my cup of tea also.Everything else to me are wannabe's.I've experiecned every maker there but Magnum Research,I never got into the Desert Eagle fad and I'd just go straight to CZ instead of their copy.


----------



## berettabone

#1 Beretta #2 S&W (revolvers) #3 H&K


----------



## SteveC

45Sidekick said:


> good choices mine personally from experience is
> #1 Ruger for quality at the price
> 2 Colt cuz they are sweet!!!
> 3 Taurus as i have a millenium pro PT145 as my primary concealled carry weapon


Ruger
Glock
S&W
tho I also have a MillPro PT145 and like it a lot.


----------



## papahawk

Springfield, cant beat the XD line
Kimber
browning


----------



## velo99

Ruger
Reuger
Rooger


----------



## skullfr

I guessmine would be
colt-for the sweet 1911
remington-because of my 22,shotguns and ammo
Ruger-for the bada** blackhawkI had with 10 and one half inch barrel with scope


----------



## deserteaglegurl13

Smith & Wesson is my top choice.


----------



## deserteaglegurl13

My hi point .40 cal s&w is my favorite to shoot.


----------



## oldranger53

1) "other" is Charter Arms'
2) is Ruger
3) is Smith and Wesson


----------



## BurgerBoy

Bersa, CZ, HK


----------



## NMpops

1. Smith & Wesson
2. Glock
3. Sig


----------



## Shipwreck

It is intesting to compare this poll with a similar one I haven't my gun forum. The votes are for brands not necessarily leading here..


----------



## TheReaper

Ruger, S&W, and Browning for me.


----------



## grey-wolf

Kimber
Beretta
Glock


----------



## Popeye7751

Pistol Pete said:


> It's hard to believe Colt and S&W aren't number 1 and 2. I'm too old I guess.


Yep, I guess your just not "progressive" enough. :mrgreen:

Sig
Ruger
SW


----------



## Stig

CZ-75
EAA - Tanfoglio 
S&W revolvers


----------



## BigCityChief

S&W 
Ruger
Springfield Armory


----------



## Drumheller

Ruger
Mossberg
Ruger

But if ruger made a good ambi pump or auto shotgun it would be all Ruger.


----------



## docsdoc

Mine: Sig Sauer, Kimber, CZ, Glock


----------



## johnr

I guess because I own one of each

Sig - Mosquito
S&W - Model 60
Other - FN - FNP9

was there 4 choices?

Colt - vest pocket 1908 25

John


----------



## TAPnRACK

Sig Sauer
Beretta
CZ


----------



## MattJC

definitely Glock, browning (hi power) and CZ (75) all accurate and undeniably reliable.


----------



## donk123

these polls are meaningless. how many people own all the manifacturers on the list and then some. how can you say my "whatever brand" is better than a "whatever brand " when you don't own them both for a comparison?


----------



## Sgt45

Wilson, Ed Brown, Ruger and Smith


----------



## Deaconfrost

H&K for the P2000
Colt for the M1908 .380
Hi-Standard for the Double Nine .22 revolver that my dad taught me to shoot with.


----------



## Glock40man

Glock: great reliability, carry one daily, one in my nightstand 247
S&W: the M&P line, great looks, reliability, shoots nice
Ruger: the SR line, nice sort of tactical look, have wanted one for a while


----------



## Garyshome

1. S$W
2. Glock
3. Marlin


----------



## Scorpion8

Browning, Ruger and Taurus. Browning -- makes the finest 9mm ever, the HiPower. Ruger -- never had an issue with anything they made. Taurus -- I own a cople and they are all fun even if the use Beretta designs in some stuff.


----------



## AdamSmith

No big surprise that S&W and Ruger come out on top -- those were two of my favorite picks as well.

My 3rd pick was Magnum Research.


----------



## AdamSmith

Garyshome said:


> 1. S$W
> 2. Glock
> 3. Marlin


Glock is right up there with Sig. In many ways, these two are opposites -- Sig is super expensive and reliable while Glock is super inexpensive and also reliable.


----------



## TomCat211

I'm probably in the minority here, and on every other gun forum. The looks of a gun is of little interest to me.
Reliability is my number one priority. Price is also considered, but way below reliability.
A gun that goes bang, every time, regardless of ammo type is my main interest.
For that reason, Ruger is my favorite brand. (I voted in the poll)

When using factory ammo I have never had a single ftf, fte, or anything else with any of my Ruger guns.

I'm not saying any other brands are not as good, or better, but I have no experience with them to judge. 
My first Ruger served me well, so I bought another...and another...and another, etc.
I have seen no reason to go to another manufacturer for my needs.

As long as your choice serves you the way you want/need, then any brand, and any firearm, is good.


----------



## yardbird

Springfield Armory XD/XDm and 1911's
S&W revolvers/M&P and AR-15-22
CZ 75 AND & 82


----------



## OGCJason

Chipotle, Buds Gun Shop, and Cabelas...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Colt's,
Colt's,
Colt's, and
Colt's,
in that order.

However, Smith & Wesson and Kel-Tec come in fifth and sixth.


----------



## choper11

Para, Kimber & CZ


----------



## Frankv64

Beretta HK SW


----------



## RadarContact

Three, huh?

1. FN Herstal (FNH)
2. Ruger
3. Sig (never owned or even shot one, but they make so many models that I like!)

(4. Would prob be H&K, if only for the P30 and it's amazing grip!)


----------



## spooler41

My top three are:
1. Astra ...A-70 compact 9mm
2. Rock Island M1911 A1 commander .45 
3. Sig Mosquito .22lr

......................Jack


----------



## PT111Pro

HK P2000, USP
Walther PPQ, P99, P-38, PPK, PPKs.......
Smith & Wesson M&P, SD9VE, Shield........

There are some guns out there that I interested in and can't judge because I don't have them. Sig, FN, CZ and so on should make good guns too. I have many guns, actually too many but who can have them all?


----------



## gandog56

Fusion Firearms, who custom made my long slide 10mm


----------



## OKNewshawk

FNH USA
SIG Sauer
SCCY, Industries


----------



## Shipwreck

At this point in time: 

1. Beretta
2. HK
3. FN (not for handguns but because of my SCAR 16)


----------



## iwilc2

I picked 3 S&W SIG & Ruger, also wanted to vote Colt but could only pick 3




LEN


----------



## Greybeard

As for now I own Beretta, Smith and Wesson, Ruger, Remington, and Taurus and they are all my favorite.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

Very incomplete listing. I can't vote other more than once.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

Ruger, is my favorite factory. Followed by savage. I only own one gun that is not home built though.


----------



## boatdoc173

deleted


----------



## CW

For sheer quality,

Beretta
CZ

For price/quality its a tie:
Springfield/Ruger


----------



## Popeye77

Vote democratic find a few dead people. No problem 
QUOTE=Steve M1911A1;242591]Why can't I vote "Colt" three times?[/QUOTE]


----------



## boatdoc173

45Sidekick said:


> That's why there's an "other" option sorry I didn't feel like listing every pistol ever made


Come on man!--LOL who has time?--should have just left 3 place to have us register the votes


----------



## boatdoc173

choosing only 3 is hard

1.CZ(including Dan Wesson and Cz Custom)
2.wilson combat(including their Beretta)
3.H+K


I consider wc,nhc and ed brown of the same grade quality and fun to shoot. I consider Walthers(PPq and ccp) as much fun as H+K to shoot(and they look a lot alike)--JMHO


----------



## boatdoc173

PT111Pro said:


> HK P2000, USP
> Walther PPQ, P99, P-38, PPK, PPKs.......
> Smith & Wesson M&P, SD9VE, Shield........
> 
> There are some guns out there that I interested in and can't judge because I don't have them. Sig, FN, CZ and so on should make good guns too. I have many guns, actually too many but who can have them all?


nice list..me like


----------



## cobra1945

Colt is left in the 70s. I have owned Colt, S&W, Browning, Hi Standard, Ruger, Sig, and FN and I am sure a few others I cannot remember. The FN and Sig were the best large caliber, Ruger the best small caliber in automatics. Smith&W the best in 44 Mag. revolver, Colt the best in a 6 shot cobra stainless. 
Each has its BEST for me, but for someone else???????


----------



## dakota1911

Own man Rugers in SA and DA revolver, pistols, rifles and shotguns. Own many Colts, mostly in 1911 form. Lastly own many S&W in revolver and pistol form. After that one to a few of many other brands.


----------



## mustang652

Bersa!


----------



## desertman

It all depends on which three I'm carrying at the time.


----------



## M4Eagle

So many great guns so many longtime great gunmakers...I have really diversified and own the classics handguns from
Sig, Ruger , Beretta, Glock, Smith n and in shotguns n rifles-- Mossberg, Remington, Bushmaster
My top 3 would be Sig, Ruger n Smith just based on some of the classics that they have produced


----------



## shift1

I vote glock,sig,HK I have had no smith's to date yet. Let's not forget Springfield because my EMP is very nice!


----------



## jjmcd

1. Sig Sauer
2. Dan Wesson / .45
3. CZ for the CZ 75


----------



## Cannon

1). Taurus PT-111 G2 my gun of choice for CC
2). Bersa BP-9cc also one of my CC guns with a very light trigger (Just under 5lbs.)
3) Ruger LCP used when conditions demand I use the lightest, smallest CC gun


----------



## susancollin

jennings, bryco, davis


----------



## Blackhawkman

1. Glock
2. Smith & Wesson
3. Ruger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigCityChief

1. Wilson Combat
2. Sig Sauer
3. Smith & Wesson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifithitu

Smith & Wesson 
Springfield Armory
Taurus


----------



## Darkstar888

Walther

H&K

Sig Sauer

Love me my German made pistols what can I say. Quality, quality, quality. Don't care for the Austrian blocks. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillman

Ruger
Hi-Point
Miroku


----------



## Darkstar888

Hi point is your 2nd favorite? How can that be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillman

Darkstar888 said:


> Hi point is your 2nd favorite? How can that be?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Favorite company", not favorite handgun. I have 2 of their carbines; good guns at a good price.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Darkstar888 said:


> Hi point is your 2nd favorite? How can that be?


Hi-Point pistols seem to work well, and they're accurate.
They are too big, too heavy, and butt-ugly, but they work and they're cheap.

The one problem with Hi-Point pistols is that they're made of Zinc alloy, so they may not last very long.
But nobody here has yet reported a breakdown.


----------



## Davidshine

very interesting


----------

